# Derek Kendal squats 937 in wraps



## psych (Nov 16, 2013)

Derek Kendall 937lbs squat @334lbs power weekend - YouTube


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 17, 2013)

Nailed it!

Hawk


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 17, 2013)

Hardcore weight!!


----------

